# Apacheconfig fürs Heimnetzwerk



## glow86 (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
suche schon den ganzen Tag wie ich meinen Apache Server von Xamp so freigeben kann, dass ich von jedem PC aus meienm Heimnetz auf den Webserver zugreifen kann. WIll einfach nicht funktionieren. Hab schon alles mögliche versucht.
Kann mir da evtl. jemand helfen ?

Gruß


----------



## hubeR83 (17. Juli 2006)

Da bist du wohl falsch, im PHP Forum!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juli 2006)

Das hat recht wenig mit der Konfiguration des Apache zu tun sondern eher mit der Konfiguration des (vermutlich vorhandenen) Routers.
Dort musst Du eingehenden Traffic auf Port 80 zum einen zulassen und zum anderen auch zum entsprechenden Rechner weiterleiten.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Was bitteschön hat der Router mit dem Intranet zu tun?
Selbst wenn der Router ausgeschaltet ist, müsste der Zugriff innerhalb des Intranets funktionieren.

Ich tippe mal eher darauf, dass am Server evtl. eine Firewall den Zugriff blockt.
Daher würde ich mal testweise die Firewall am Server deaktivieren..... dann weiss man evtl. schon mehr.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juli 2006)

Huch, da hab ich mal wieder gekonnt die gegebenen Informationen umphantasiert, was?


----------

